
Ask HN: Any news about StartupSchool.org? - linhub
Hey, I applied to Startup School, and the results were due today. Any news about that? Have anyone received an email? Best of luck to all of you!
======
srameshc
I just Received the email. "Thank you for applying to Startup School Online.
We're sorry to say that your startup was not selected for the upcoming Advisor
track."

------
vardhankoshal
[https://mobile.twitter.com/startupschool/status/103128998490...](https://mobile.twitter.com/startupschool/status/1031289984903331840)

------
cimere
I received the e-mail few mibutes ago.

